# More Sugar Pics :)



## Jim Guerin (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi All!

I tried several times to add one pic!! Then, after deleting all of the ones I had in Photobucket




, I figured out that the word ' & ', was causing the trouble!

I think Tequila is a great mom!! Monday EARLY AM, shortly after Sugar was born, Sugar was standing by the end stall wall. Tequila went over and stood beside her, very close. Sugar wanted to move, so started to back up, kept going, and ended up backing out BETWEEN Tequilas back legs. Tequila LIFTED!! her right hind leg, and stood there till Sugar was almost out, then Sugar decided to take a short cut, and came out under her, at which she set her right foot down and raised her left!! That was so cool to watch And, this is only Tequila's second foal!!

I have also noticed that when Sugar would nurse, Tequila would move her hind legs way back, and then stand hipshot on which ever side Sugar was nursing from!!





Monday was a NICE WARM day, in the 70's. Tequila only took Sugar out side for a very short time when I let them out of the stall in the am, and then spent nearly all day inside. When it cooled off in the evening, she spent more time outside, than she did all during the day.

I had laid out the afterbirth, ( I have a pic of that too, even found the Hippomanes ), and found part of one horn missing, so I thought she might not be feeling well, so called the vet. He didn't get here till qtr to seven. He laid out the AB and said, sorta smugly, ' see here, this it what I was saying that you might have to reach in and pull it out ' ( like the part had been turned inside out ) Then I flipped a piece of it over, and showed him the missing piece. Then he said, ' we better have a look.' By seven he was driving out. He didn't find anything!! Which was great news. I was tired, cuz didn't get to bed till three am, and then worrying about her all day till he got there, I felt a lot better



. Before we went in the stall and I got the lites on, just had the cam lites on, Vet could see Sugar, and said what a doll!!



He got in the stall and caught her, again saying how nice she is.





So, Tequila knew to stay inside cuz it was to hot outside!! I suppose she was a bit tuckered out from the event too



. Tuesday she had been out most all day.

I Never kissed butt any of the 26 years I worked. Now I kiss butt every day and love it!!



And, now I have another butt to kiss!





I took these pics on Monday. I weighed her, 28.5 LBS, and she is 24 inches to last hair on her mane.

This pic is of Tequila and Sugar back in the stall,

http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j...in_Stall_17.jpg

These two are of Sugar standing just inside the barn and one of her outside,

http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j...of_Sugar_13.jpg

http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j..._of_Sugar_6.jpg

Here is one from the other end





http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j...gar_Rear_11.jpg

This afternoon, I had Sugar backed into the stall gate, and was putting the halter on, and taking it off, several times. Tequila didnt think much of this, and when I pushed her away, she stuck her head behind me and flipped her head sideways, I nearly ended up face first in the stall!





Jim Guerin

Yelm, WA


----------



## shminifancier (Apr 1, 2004)

What a nice little cutie,,and a neat color also and even at that darker color you can still see "The Donkey's Cross"..That is sooo cool.


----------



## crponies (Apr 1, 2004)

She is too cute! I'm glad you are enjoying her so much


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 1, 2004)

CONGRADULATIONS!!!!



what a cute little one she is!!!


----------



## Mini Lover (May 20, 2004)

Congratulations

She is adorable.

What a cutie


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Aug 10, 2004)

*I gotta print those out!!






*


----------



## Marnie (Aug 14, 2004)

Those pictures are sooo cute, I just love that baby.


----------

